# Squealing stereo



## russell1221 (Jan 20, 2018)

I still have the stock system in my car , it plays well for 10 - 30 minutes then starts squealing really loud . At that point you can't adjust the volume or turn the power off. You just have to bare it till it stops. Any ideas or anyone that has had this problem?


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sounds like it’s time to locate a replacement.


----------

